# Trigano-Beware



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Just returned from trip to Switzerland etc with the 1 week old 650.

Didn't have the minor issues rectified before going as we didn't have the time.

Now I have a 3 page list, and have very little confidence that some of the problems can be rectified.

I am writing to Danum and Autotrail with a report and photographs.

Be prepared for a very interesting read if they do not sort out every issue to my complete satisfaction.

I doubt I will ever buy new again.

For the beans - The FIAT bit is a really well sorted machine - a great drive.

FURTHER UPDATES WILL BE POSTED.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

*Trigano Beware*

I will be very intersted to read your further updates - shame you have had so many problems with a brand new van though.

Viv


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Once again, the phrase "PDI" seems to be but a dream in UK.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Mostly small issues, but enough to spoil a holiday.
Nothing that can't be sorted - just sounding off yesterday.
Just annoying that they were allowed to send the van out like it is.

O-de-f


----------



## 104846 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Otto glad you are back safe n sound.

Have you tackled Danum yet? I am interested in their response and if they sort out all the probs. I do not know which dealer to use, Barrons or Danum, been to Danum twice now one salesman seems very helpful and friendly the other seemed grumpy ( on both occasions !)

your feedback will help

Thanks


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Sue-ann
I'd tend to agree about the reception of the staff; and took it personally enough first time round to buy elsewhere.
This time they have to prove themselves with customer service.
If they do right by me I may buy again from them - and recommend them.

My impression is that they are honest and decent, but their response to my snagging list will be the acid test.

I have enough other problems without having to worry about the shoddy workmanship on the Trigano, and I have to trust them to put it right.
At this moment I reserve judgement.

Maybe they are as much victims of indifferent manufacturers as we are.

Let's start working this site to get the changes we want.


Regards,
O-de-f


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree with Pusser if Dealers PDI done they should be identifying the faults and either correcting them or pointing them out to the customer and telling them what they intend doing about them. Not as it appears let the customer find the faults and probably puts some of them right themselves.
You can judge this by the number of purchasers of the new Tribute who have not even been supplied with the Instruction manuals for certain items, probably stuffed in the Salespersons drawer. Perhaps a list of what you should have will start the ball rolling for peace of mind, still a lovely van to look at though.


----------

